# 60 gallon bassleri tank journal



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

So, I ordered a custom 48X16X16 tank from FCA. I'll be doing a journal for this one since it will have a stream, etc...

For now, just some in-construction pics:




























-Solly


----------



## summitwynds (Jan 22, 2006)

Did you buy the pieces and you are putting it together yourself? 

I just got word that my FCA custom tank (30wide x 20deep x 24high) was shipped yesterday and should be here on Monday. Time for me to start a journal.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

*bump*

bump


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

No, Paul's building it. He just sent me these pics because I asked for them.

-Solly


----------



## summitwynds (Jan 22, 2006)

I will be looking forward to your journal.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2006)

wishIwereAnExpert said:


> No, Paul's building it. He just sent me these pics because I asked for them.
> 
> -Solly


glad you clarified that. i was going to call Paul and ask for some sales lessons, if you bought a tank that *you* had to put together :lol: .......


----------



## summitwynds (Jan 22, 2006)

I believe Paul does (or would) sell the parts so you could assemble it yourself. I think I read that on another thread. I thought he also said he has never sold one that way though. 

My big (30w x 24h x 20d) FCA tank is supposed to arrive today.


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

The fully constructed tank:




























Now that I'm home for a while, this thread should go fairly quickly. As in, corkbark is getting glued on when I finish posting.

-Solly


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

thats pretty low, i dont know much about basselarias (sp.). Do they not like to climb, more of a ground dwelling frog?


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Yeah, they like the floor space. And it's bassleri.

-Solly


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

so have your bassleri come in yet?


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

They've made the trip from Peru to Canada, and from Canada to miami. They're being held there till I get all the quarantine stuff set up.

-Solly


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey solly just thought i'd let ya know, from what im seeing my bassleri inhabit the mid lvls mostly....in fact i rarely see them on the ground at all....where as my trivs usually are on the ground or close to it except when they sleep. how tall is that tank? if its as high as a 20h i think you'll be ok


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

It's an inch taller than a 20H

-Solly


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

It looks nice. It looks so short b/c its so long I think. Still a great looking tank.

What kind of lighting are you gonna have over this? Will there be a river?


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm going to have a 2 X 96 watt from AH supply over it. I payed the few extra dollars to put them on seperate ballasts (and therefore seperate timers), that way I can offset them if it's too much heat (like, run one 9 AM - 7 PM, and run the other 12 PM - 10 PM)

I'm going to have a little water feature, just some water cascading over a very nice piece of wood. Nothing too complicated, and also nothing that'll eat into the floor space.

-Solly


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

The cork background:










I've given up on making these backgrounds look nice, 'cause once they're full of broms, moss, fig, etc, you don't see them anyway. Thus the ugly acrylic gaps between cork, etc.

Laying out the false bottom:










I stole the idea of false bottom "islands" or "planters" from Schism. Hope that's OK, man!










-Solly


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

You'd better go fill those gaps in with GS and coco fiber! You can't leave them like that! :evil: 

:wink:


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Uh, why not? There aren't any gaps dangerous to frogs (those got filled in). And with your plants, I won't be able to see a square inch of background...

-Solly


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

wishIwereAnExpert said:


> Uh, why not? There aren't any gaps dangerous to frogs (those got filled in). And with your plants, I won't be able to see a square inch of background...
> 
> -Solly


 :lol:


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Dry fitting the foam planters before silicone/coco:










Pond area dry fit:









Euro venting mod stolen from Marty @ mistking (details here)










Beginning of light fixture (wood glue, then finishing nails, then clamps), notice hole for fan:










That's it for today. Not bad progress, eh? Hope to be ready for plants by monday.

-Solly


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

That's looking good Solly!


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Quick, make a post so it stays on the front page of Member's frogs and Vivaria!

Things have slowed down because my bassleri aren't getting shipped for a while due to heat. But, I finished my light fixture:










Notice the fan in the foreground.

Today the tank'll get moved into place, so look for plumbing photos tonight.

-Solly


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Plumbing:

T on the right is for the drain. The water from tanks above is joined with the bass drainage, thus the "T" rather than an elbow. The stuff on the left is for the water feature. I did it externally 'cause I had an external pump lying around. The ball valve is for reducing flow (yes I know it's bad for the pump to do it this way, but this pump is pressure-rated) Why a union ball valve? Because I had it lying around. Sense a pattern? Yeah the whole plumbing setup looks awful, but it saved me a trip to HD!










Tank'll get moved into place later tonight, and then it's wait for plants!

-Solly


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Lookin good Solly. 

I've been thinking about this whole ball valve bad for the pump thing and it makes no sence. Shutting off flow from the pump is no different to the pump than operating at maximum head. I'm calling BS on the whole thing. 

PS, is there an analytical expression for pi, or do we approximate it numerically? Just a random thought of mine that I've been wanting to ask you.


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Ln [(-1)^(1/i)] = Pi.

-Solly


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2006)

defaced said:


> Lookin good Solly.
> 
> I've been thinking about this whole ball valve bad for the pump thing and it makes no sence. Shutting off flow from the pump is no different to the pump than operating at maximum head. I'm calling BS on the whole thing.


good point Mike. i think you are right, but just like with head pressure, a pump can only take so much. for whatever reason this is achieved seemingly faster when restricting the pump with something other than gravity (valve, to small of tubing, etc..). 

as long as you keep the restriction at or below the max level of head pressure, the pump should lasts its regular life uneffected. how we figure how much pressure is created by the valve, i dont know.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Newton's third law of motion: for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction. The valve can't push down any more than the pump can push up. 

Picture this: really super tall tube with a pump connected to it. The pump raises the height to some arbitrary height that we'll call "h1". Now you have a columb of water of height h1 that occupies some cross sectional area (the inside diameter of the tube) and thus has some volume. A volume of water has a weight associated with it: w1. The weight of the water is pushing down, the pump is pushing (p1) that weight back up. Things don't move because we're in static equilibrium - Newton's third law of motion is being met. -w1 + p1 = 0. h1 is negative because it's pushing down, p1 is positive because it's pushing up. 

Now picture this: we have some tube that is shorter than height "h1" that we'll call h2 and a valve at the end of it. Water of height h2 has a weight of w2 that is less than w1. Now the thing about a pump is that is always applies the same amount of force. When the valve is completely open -w2 + p1 > 0, so there is a net force upward and we have flow. Now close the vlave. w2 hasn't changed, p1 hasn't changed, but water flow has stopped. This is because now the valve is pushing the water back down: v1. -w2 - v1 + p1 = 0. We're back at the same point we were in case one above: no flow because the forces acting downward = the forces acting upward. 

If you followed that and it made since then you're in good shape because it's Friday and I'm supossed to be driving home so I'm sure that explaination sucked. 

I'll draw up a free body diagram and that will make things a whole lot easier to understand for anyone who didn't get it.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Are you assuming that the pump can run at max head with no adverse effects??


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

No assuming necessary. The pump puts out a constant pressure (if it didn't, then there wouldn't be flow if when the tub is below max head height), thus it is operating "at max head pressure" all the time. The only difference is if the energy that creates that pressure is wasted on holding the water up or used to move the water.


----------



## cobaltsinoh (Mar 13, 2006)

does anyone else's head hurt? or am I all alone?  :shock:


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

I actually think that if you change out the muffler bearings and blinker fluid at regular intervals on the pump everything should work just fine, that is, unless the flux capacitor gives out... :?


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

I once had flux capacitor, I used it to seperate nutrinos in my alpha conversion reactor.................uhhhhhh....uhhhhhh..... PI, EPSOLON, GAMMA RADIANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Professor Frink: "Hoyvan Glaven!"


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Tank is in place with hardscape done:










Now I need to get the water feature in place and running (the far right piece of wood) Pics of that tonight likely.

Then, it's the long wait for mist nozzles and plants. Substrate will go in when I have plants so I can decide where I want hills/valleys etc...Oh yeah and also I have to wait for FROGS!

-Solly


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

wow, its really coming along very nicely!


----------



## cobaltsinoh (Mar 13, 2006)

:shock: 
do I have to beg for an update? Looks so good I'm on the edge of my seat waiting for more!!!!!


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Plants come tomorrow. I'll upload the photos of water feature/bare soil and the photos of planted together, so look for a big update tomorrow night.

-Solly


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Start the drum roll...


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Modest you're not, but nice plants you do have.

-Solly


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I was just trying to be funny. I'm considerably modest.


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Sarcasm is so hard to detect when in writing, lol.

Sorry.

-Solly


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

ooooh, this'll be niiiiccceeee. I'm anxious to see how it progresses, man.


----------



## FlyingMonkeySith (Jun 1, 2006)

you said you would post pics today.... the day is almost over! hurry up and post those pics! lol


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Agreed, it's evening and no update! I DEMAND JUSTICE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

The tank with dirt in and water feature running:










Water feature close up:









-Solly


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

PLANTS!










Plant dry fit full frontal:










Dry fit left:









Middle:









Right:









-Solly


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

And PLANTED!

Left:










Middle:










Right:










AND FULL FRONTAL  










I'm, uh, satisfied :wink: :lol:

Species list:

_Neoregelia "Treasure Chest" 
Neoregelia cyanea Hybrid 
Neoregelia Red Bird x Fireball 
Neoregelia "Annick" 
Neoregelia "Mo' pepper please" 
Peperomia puteolata 
Pepermoia maypurensis
Alocacasia rugosa 
Asplenium scolopendrium 
Pellaea "Glowstar" 
Philodendron grazielae 
Dischidia ruscifolia 
Peperomia angulata 
Dischidia bengalensis_

I have photo's of individual plants if anyone wants them. (via email) 

-Solly


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2006)

Dang I need that treasure chest in my life, tank is lookin good lookin good.


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

Theres so many colors in that tank! Looks nice. What is that potted plant to the right of the pink bromeliad in the photos where you have all of the plants laid out?


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

I think you're refering to a Pep. peuteloa or however you spell it (see above post)...Long, stemmy, with small leaves?

-Solly


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Stunning. I wish I was a little bass.


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

Ive only beena able to get cutting of that. Did it come potted?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

MAN! That turned out nice!!! The pink on each side of the tank really stands out and ties everything else together. Nice job Solly.


----------



## FCA (Oct 7, 2004)

Wow, that tank turned out nice! You have an eye for planting.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Absolutely stunning! Beautiful beyond belief!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

what is the very top plant in the 1st picture and the far left plant in front of the pink brom in the viv pictures.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

studunn000 said:


> what is the very top plant in the 1st picture and the far left plant in front of the pink brom in the viv pictures.


Alocasia rugosa and Peperomia puteolata respectively.


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

Can we bring this out of the treasure chest, (pun intended) and get some updated photos?


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

PLease


----------



## pilo0024 (Aug 22, 2006)

i think it is definitely time for an update on this beast


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

its great to see people setting up nice large tanks for these frogs.


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

I know it's WAAAY overdue, so here are some updated pics:

Full frontal:









Left:









Middle:









Right:









Hope you guys enjoy. Now I just need to get some updated pics of the 120....

-Solly


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

that is a crazy amount of plant growth! Do you have see the frogs in that jungle? I really enjoy that tank, the set up is well thought out with the double doors at the ends.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

:shock: Doesnt even look like the same tank... can you find them in there :lol: Looks great Solly.


----------



## jschroeder (Mar 19, 2005)

You think you could add a few more mist heads  , nice grow in.

Justin


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I really enjoyed your tank. Who is FCA? My next tank has specific requirements that I can't easily meet unless I find someone who can build it like yours.

Wayne


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

FCA is one of our sponsors, First Class Aquatics, you can contact them at their website below:

http://www.firstclassaquatics.com/vivarium.htm


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Thank you Michael, I will.


----------

